# How Much £££



## Want2GetBig (May 22, 2005)

How much do you guys pay for your shoppin each week,not including supplements.

Reason i'm asking this is because im 15 and trying to dial my diet in.

thanks.


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

I think mines around £50.Thats shared with the missus and I eat a bit more than her. SO i reckon my share is about £30.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

$150.00 a week.

I have been known to spend much more on supps tho.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Easily 100 notes a week on myself i rekon with all the steak im caining.

You can do it for alot less though buddy as things like Tuna, Eggs, Oats etc etc are cheap as chips.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

If I dont eat out I reckon on about 80 eoros for the 2 of us so about 50 on me is about 35 pounds, (but i live in a 3rd world country according to DB)


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

....you'd have to ask my mother! 

But I can tell you that I'm guaranteed to spend over a ton each time I go to the supps shop.


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

depends m8, it gets expenisve when your buying steaks/chicken etc every day of the week, but as robdog (plaque attack) said if u buy tuna, eggs its pritty cheap.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Im spending £120+ a week on food alone and £150ish on MRPs and Protien


----------



## gazmatrix (Jan 6, 2005)

You guys are bloody rich lol, here's mine on a budget with 2 kids and a house to run...

*Monthly Shop*

*Protein*

8kg Chicken breasts £32

56 cans of Tuna £17.92

1 kg of fresh fish (Get this Free)

5kg Whey Protein £32.99

8 tubs of Cottage Cheese £5.44

<O

Carbs

4 kg of Oats £1.72

8 bags of Brown Rice £6.32

<O

*Fruit and Veg.*

4 packs of Bananas £3.16

4 bags of Apples £2.76

4 packs of Raisins £1.84

4 bags of Broccoli £4.76

4 Iceberg Lettuce £4.48

<O

*Good fats*

2 Jars of Peanut Butter £1.38

2 bags of Almonds £2.36

1 bottle of extra virgin Olive Oil £1.08

Flax Oil £4.99

<O

*Flavourings*

Low fat mayo £1.12

5 spice £1

Curry Powder £1.99

Cinnamon £1

<O

Total £128.31 = *£32.07 a week including Protein Powder&#8230;*


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

I usually spend around £80 a week for me and my other half.

It also depends where you shop also, I shop at Tesco purely because its on my door step, but Im sure Asda etc is cheaper.


----------



## #22 (Jun 16, 2003)

Mines pretty damn cheap actually, £20-£25 (depending on the meats i buy). However supps cost me around £85 a month.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

samurai69 said:


> If I dont eat out I reckon on about 80 eoros for the 2 of us so about 50 on me is about 35 pounds, (but i live in a 3rd world country according to DB)


lol i remeber that one 

well my training partner is a butcher and i know some people at my gym that cook me free food so i spend pretty much fuk all if i'm honest! lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i spend approx £100 per week but i only buy

Chicken

Lean Mince

Cheese

Cottage Cheese

Rice cakes

Veg/fruit

god i really must make my diet more intresting....


----------



## anth45 (Mar 4, 2004)

i spend about £30-£50 a week. im gonna start to get my steak and chicken off a guy i know who owns a pizza shop so i will save quite a bit doing that. i think asda is the best place for shopping.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 7, 2005)

Depends, i'm back with my parents at the minute so it costs me f**k all  but when i'm away probably about 50/60 quid a week mainly on chicken and steak, with about 40 a month on protein.


----------



## rogue_zero (Jun 26, 2005)

Myprotein.co.uk is cheap, check my sig


----------



## kriusa (Jul 30, 2005)

anth45 said:


> i spend about £30-£50 a week. im gonna start to get my steak and chicken off a guy i know who owns a pizza shop so i will save quite a bit doing that. i think asda is the best place for shopping.


tesco not to bad


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

I recon on food alone I spend £70/week (thats getting meat cheap off a catering butcher I know) - plus another £15 on supps.......


----------



## JohnyLee (Feb 10, 2005)

gazmatrix said:


> You guys are bloody rich lol, here's mine on a budget with 2 kids and a house to run...
> 
> *Monthly Shop*
> 
> ...


Where do u shop mate? especialy for your chicken?


----------

